

Packagepeer: Take delivery of your neighbors' packages and make money - danielle_gnxs

Packagepeer is a network which allows registered users to search their neighborhood for private individuals who volunteer to take delivery of purchased goods in their name. Packagepeer covers the entire process through its website where both types of users, the online buyers and receivers, are registered and put in contact with each other. Once the contact is made and found suitable, the user can access the packagepeer’s details to use them as the delivery address when purchasing online. Then, online shoppers can pick up their goods from their neighbor’s house at their most convenient time and pay a small fee in turn for their neighbor’s service.
======
danielle_gnxs
[https://www.packagepeer.com](https://www.packagepeer.com)

